# Holding Blinds -



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I want to add a couple of holding blinds to my ever expanding inventory of training equipment. 
I'd appreciate input regarding who makes good ones (or bad ones) and possible options for making my own or having them made (I don't sew)

Thanks,


----------



## bigjimthunder (Jan 7, 2003)

Our club got ripstp nylon from a sail-cloth supplier (Seattle Fabrics, they have online ordering) and one member spent some time on the Singer. About a third of the cost of a bought holding blind. you can also adjust the length and segments to your needs.

the features i would add are:
small "window" of camo mesh, this is nice for people in the blind to see more than a wall of fabric.
Screws at the top of the PVC, this helps keep the PVC in the fabric when pulling it up.
a pocket on the back, the size of a talkabout. Nice place to keep it.


----------



## mojosmantra (Dec 4, 2003)

I am in the same boat with Jeff T...and I don't want to make 'em.

Anyone one have any suggestions?


----------



## Normal (Aug 4, 2003)

*Free holding blinds?*

If the object is to save money at all, you may want to look around for a business that has used a banner/sign at a trade show. Typically, they will change products/info and will then throw these out. The kind I am talking about are typically hung in front of a table or up on wall behind the table. The one I've used (and I suspect many) are made of a virtually indestructible material and have the brass type eyelits on edges/corners. All I did was take some metal stakes and run them through the eyelits. You can drill a small hole through the stakes to secure its position on the stake with a ring/wire etc. Or, the PVC type poles (as per previous suggestion) with some ring/wire would also work.

This method will result in a truely unique blind, but the price is right.


----------



## Dave Combs (Feb 28, 2003)

I made one from some left over conduit pipe (don't tell my boss I took it) and some free fabric from the local tent and awning business. It's amazing the amount of fabric that these types of businesses throw away because of small holes and discolorations. Sewed the fabric around the pipe every couple feet - works great. Only problem with it is that you need a hammer to put it in - or a rock! I actually gave that one away after using it once - having the tent and awning company make one for me. Of course the owner is one of my hunting buddies so that helps


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Butch Green in So. Calf. makes a very nice holding blind. Aluminum poles so it is very light. Cordura blind material in brown or green camo. A very deluxe product. As I recall I paid $90 for mine and would buy another. From what I hear customer service is good also. If you are interested pm me and I'll dig up his contact info.


----------

